# JDY Fiction - Ozark Retreat



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

"Ozark Retreat" by Jerry D Young Copyright 2006


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

*JDY Fiction - Ozark Retreat - Part II*

"Ozark Retreat - Part II" by Jerry D Young Copyright 2006


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Loved it up until the end, when I realized I was a goner because of where I live
:gaah: :gaah:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Jerry - looks like you were a little short on your predictions about the blizzards of 2010 ... you didn't get as far south as Texas :wave:


:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking forward to part 2. But that's for another night.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Good fill-in to the missing parts from Ozarks #1 ... gotta like it!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just finished reading #2 ... now you gotta catch up, eh Joe? :scratch


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't you spoil it for me! :club: :kiss:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. Everything tied up nice and neat. :2thumb:

Gotta tell Sailaway about this one.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Great stories there Jerry, really entertaining. Thanks.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Great stories there Jerry, really entertaining. Thanks.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh man hahaha THAT WAS GREAT!
I can't wait to see the movie!
And it puts me so close to the new inland Sea.
Ahhh crap do you realize what you've done ?
Now I have to get a brand new tackle box.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL

I wouldn't rush out to get that tackle box, but one never really does know when it will happen. LOL


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

YES! Another 5 star story, Jerry.


----------



## Txcatlady1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I just found this and loved it. I realized I haven't seen Jerry on here in a good while. Hope you are doing okay. I respected very post you had when I got on here a couple of years ago. You could sure make a list! Thank you for this good reading.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Exeptional - Captivating!

Thank you


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Jerry has a great deal of his own fiction, plus some by Fleataxi and TOM on his site http://www.dwdailybriefing.com/jdy/index.php. A great repository of PAW fiction. I think I've read everything there more than once and have purchased Jerry's book Expedition (from Amazon) which I enjoyed. (it was a good story even though I felt it spent too much time on the romance element (I'd still recommend it). Really appreciate your site and your work Jerry.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Enjoyed reading the story (stories) Thankyou for sharing them.


----------



## tunnelvision (Jul 2, 2015)

Jerry D Young said:


> "Ozark Retreat - Part II" by Jerry D Young Copyright 2006


I really love all your books Jerry. I learn so much from them. Thank you for them.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

bugoutbob said:


> *I felt it spent too much time on the romance element *


That might make more females want to read it and take something about prepping away from the story. that is why KathyinFla's stories resonate so much with females. They're learning while they read the adventure and romance.


----------

